# I Need to buy a PSU, Help



## razorsk100 (Jul 7, 2012)

I bought a sapphire HD 5770 recently. I need a good psu before i start using my gpu as i have a generic 500W psu running on my computer. My budget is 2.5 to 3k  
Computer specs:
Processor: AMD Phenom 9650 quad core 2.3GHz
Motherboard: Asus M2N CM DVI
RAM:Transcend 4GB ram
Power Supply: Zebronics 500W


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 7, 2012)

Get Corsair CX430W V2. Will cost 2.5k


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 8, 2012)

Another vote up for Corsair CX430V2. 
You won't have any other option in 2.5-3K range.


----------



## razorsk100 (Jul 8, 2012)

The required power for the sapphire HD 5770 is 450W, will the 430W be enough?


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 9, 2012)

^^ For HD5770, CX430V2 will be enough. 
That PSU which is suggested in 80+ certified & is a very good choice. So you shouldn't worry about that.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 15, 2012)

you can go for the cheaper VS450, available in flipkart for 2415 Rs.. if you are on a budget
Else CX430v2 All the way


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 16, 2012)

Price at local market:
VS450 @2K
CX430V2 @2.3K

I think we should wait for OP's nest post before suggesting anything more.


----------



## razorsk100 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi guys, I bought the suggested CX430v2 last week
But ran into some issues immediately.
I plugged in all the connectors my mobo, HDD, GPU but when i start the computer there is no display, the monitor doesn't computer out of standby mode.
Although i can the GPU, CPU, HDD running.  
So I connected the monitor to the on board VGA connector, the computer runs fine.
I again tried to connect the monitor through the gpu, it did get to windows but after a long time {3-4 mins).
But when i restarted the computer,it dint boot.
What do you guys suggest.
Also how do i disable the on board gpu.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 28, 2012)

1. Reset BIOS.
. Make sure you plug in PCI-E cable in the graphics card (if it have any)


----------



## topgear (Aug 28, 2012)

Remount the Gfx card.


----------



## razorsk100 (Aug 28, 2012)

hi i reseated gpu and cmos battery. When i started the computer it gave three options, to recover bios setting/to change bios settings/continue with default settings.
I choose the last one, right after the windows welcome screen the computer froze and restarted, keyboard lights flashed after some time i could hear the windows welcome tune but the monitor was still under standby. Before all this i had reinstalled the drivers for the gpu while running on the onboard graphics. Could it be a drivers issue?


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 28, 2012)

Might be faulty PSU that doesnt take loads.. 
might be monitor..


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 28, 2012)

Either the graphics card or the PSU is culprit here. Most probably its the PSU.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 28, 2012)

It could either be GPU or motherboard issue. Try to send the GPU for RMA at first, and then see the result. If the problem remains as it is, then only send the motherboard for RMA.


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2012)

I suspect this as a gfx card isse .. the mobo is working fine as Op can run with mobo IGP withut any issue but to be sure he can test the gfx card and psu on a friend's pc anyway.


----------



## razorsk100 (Aug 31, 2012)

hi guys, yesterday when i was checking the settings in bios, the screen froze. that means it has to be the gpu.
any idea where to get the RMA done in bangalore.


----------



## topgear (Sep 1, 2012)

Aditya Infotech Ltd
Office Address
#7 (Old No. 136/7), 2nd Cross,
 Elephant Rock Road/Diagonal Road,
 Next to Public Library, 
 Near South End Circle3rd Block,
 Jayanagara,Bangalore - 560011. 

Ph. Number/s
080 - 41654876 / 26653699 / 26652255


----------



## razorsk100 (Sep 12, 2012)

hey guys i gave the gpu for service, seems the gpu was faulty. They offered me to give a new hd6770 2gb ddr3 instead of my hd5770 1gb ddr5...
what do i do? need some quick replies please


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 12, 2012)

Don't accept it. 
Demand Sapphire HD6770 1GB DDR5 edition.
2GBDDR3 edition is inferior than 1GB DDR5 edition.


----------



## razorsk100 (Sep 12, 2012)

@d6bmg what about this card Sapphire HD6750 Vapor-X 1GB GDDR5?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 12, 2012)

^^ Good card. If they are offering you that, accept it.


----------



## razorsk100 (Sep 12, 2012)

but found this on *www.hwcompare.com/5599/radeon-hd-5770-vs-radeon-hd-6750-1gb/  .. do you still want me to go for the above card?


----------



## havoknation (Sep 12, 2012)

@razorsk100 : dont accept 6750 at any cost. It is inferior to 5770 by miles. Accept 6770 ddr5 edition or demand for 6850.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 12, 2012)

^^ Then OP will need to spend extra money.


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2012)

I think demanding for a HD7770 is more appropriate even if he needs to spend extra.


----------



## razorsk100 (Sep 14, 2012)

hey guys, they gave me a new Sapphire HD6770 Vapor-X 1GB GDDR5 . but the problem persists, no display. I think the pci e slot is not working. it boots fine with the integrated gpu. Man this is so frustrating.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 14, 2012)

^^ You got it without spending any more money?


----------



## razorsk100 (Sep 14, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ You got it without spending any more money?



Yes, I thought they will give me a refubished one, but they gave me brand new one.. The lady in the office told that they had to buy it from another dealer. 
But what do you think about they problem?


----------



## topgear (Sep 15, 2012)

make sure you have the latest version of bios installed for the mobo.


----------

